# Do you ever just sit and watch your chickens?



## valleychicks (May 26, 2013)

I'm sitting outside while my son plays in his sand box and watching my chickens forage...I love just watching them "do their thing". Anyone else just like to watch 'em?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Every day. Folks call that Chicken TV and that's the only kind we have around here. They are entertaining, educational and beautiful....and tasty. Can't beat that with TV! 

I've learned quite a bit about flock societal behavior just by observation and I doubt I'll ever get through learning it in this life time.


----------



## valleychicks (May 26, 2013)

Agreed! I learn a lot from this forum, but I've learned just as much - behaviour wise - watching my flock!


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

I love sitting on my deck and looking at my chickies ranging in the yard. Their social dynamics are fascinating. Very similar to ours....


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

You think so? I don't find them similar to ours at all! I find chickens have their own, very distinct social structure unlike other types of fowl or mammals.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

I mean they have a "boss" and the more submissive ones and its the same way with people.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Ah. Got ya. 

If you watch chickens long enough you'll realize that the boss chickens don't stay boss and the submissive ones don't stay submissive...the flock matrix changes all the time if you keep a flock long enough. 

With people, on the other hand, I see a much more set pattern that can last a lifetime and even pass from one generation to the next due to a more developed(or less, whatever way you look at it  ) reasoning and behavior patterns that get established and set into memory, and from learned behaviors and social norms. 

Chickens are more adaptable and will instinctively do so when even the slightest change takes place in the flock matrix. They live for today and so as each day is different, their interactions are different as well. 

I think we tend to anthropomorphize chickens...it's our nature to want creatures to interact on our level, so we imagine that they do. My own mother thinks the chickens do things to deliberately~ and calculatingly~ tick her off!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

ChickenTV is FUN !
I only watch TV during football season......and then ONLY football.
( I _dislike_ the Newscasters and Commentators _insulting my intelligence _by telling me HOW to interpret what I see *!!! *)

-ReTIRED- 
*P.S. *I like the *Denver Broncos* AND the *Boise State Broncos.*
TWO of my Roosters are named "*Elway*" and "*Manning*".


----------



## chickenlover101 (Jun 21, 2013)

yes I do like to watch my chickens.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Watching my chickens is one of my favorite things to do!


----------



## jmw283 (Jun 5, 2013)

Watching them go about their day content with life is a good stress reliever. I watch them all time expectialy after work


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I agree... I can be in the worst of moods but all it takes to cure me of that is to sit down and enjoy the outdoors with them. They're fun to watch too, not just relaxing.


----------



## jude63 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm really enjoying watching my mum and new chick. The noises mum makes are fascinating. I learn her language almost. She's so consistent with the noise she makes when she finds new food or she sees a predator. 
I really love watching them free ranging and chasing round for insects. I used to dislike chickens then one day I saw some and it just clicked! They're beautiful things!!!


----------



## Martin (Dec 12, 2012)

Absolutely we watch them! They are very entertaining and it is a total stress reliever. I whistle when I feed mine and they now come running to me whenever I got out and whistle. Probably the best reason to watch them is you get to know their personalities, and the way they look, act, and sound. If one gets sick or stressed you will recognize this quickly and can take action to help them before it is too late.


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 17, 2013)

I decompress after work everyday by sitting with my chickens.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I've kept chickens for 10 years now, watching them is how I have learned about them. It's what taught me, so that I can now dish out advise on here. 

And yes, watching chickens can also help you understand people. I have a background in Animal Behaviorism and so I'm a very good observer. They are fascinating to watch and learn about, when you take the time.


----------



## baldeagle567 (Jun 6, 2013)

I am new to chickens, but I agree they are fun to watch. I am really amazed at how many people would like to have chickens, but cannot or just hasn't done it. I am finding out I know more friends that come over now then before I got the two chickens.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Yes, they are my little escape....


----------



## Britt0623 (Apr 14, 2013)

All of the time- especially in the spring, summer, & fall. I sit on a swing and watch them, this is when I let them outta their run


----------



## stu-hens (Jul 18, 2012)

look forward to getting home and checking on my hens, my neighbours always tell me they dont hear a sound from them until my car comes down the road and then they start making a racket

Watch them with a cuppa...kinda helps to destress and unwind from the day


----------



## brandon5132 (Jun 3, 2013)

I just finished my run today and have watched them for a few hours now


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Uhhhh. Yes we do! Much better than anything on TV!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

And the wife calls watching baby chicks "chick-a-lodian".


----------



## melaniebazzell (Jun 26, 2013)

I look forward to spending my alone time, with our 3 girls. Chickens are absolutely fascinating. They each have such unique personalities. They are so inquisitive, smart, and loving. Our Coop is fairly large in size, I sit on a towel in the coop frequently, and they all three come sit in my lap and let me scratch their heads, ears, feet, wings. They absolutely love affection and attention. I never expected to fall in love with these chickens! But I did! It is beautiful watching them help each other and learn from one another.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

I love to watch their fluffy butts waddle around the yard, they bring my whol family hours of entertainment and enjoyment!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I have found that, sometimes, they just want their privacy and to be left alone to kick back and relax....


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Every single day... Always entertaining. Take a cold beer outside and just relax watching the chickens scratch around.


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

I love to watch our chickens too, so relaxing & entertaining at the same time. 
They always make me smile


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

Bee said:


> I have found that, sometimes, they just want their privacy and to be left alone to kick back and relax....


LMAO!! That made me chuckle!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Bee said:


> I have found that, sometimes, they just want their privacy and to be left alone to kick back and relax....


Awesome!......


----------



## pjs (Mar 19, 2013)

We watch chicken tv every night and we also have duck tv - they are very comical !!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Show us a channel on your CTV! Here's one....


----------



## ShabbySilkies (Jun 21, 2013)

Not only myself, but my 2 dogs also ! I call Chicken Meditation. We just sit and watch the my 3 silkies playing inside the chicken running. It's so peaceful !


----------



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

All the time!


We call it chicken tv or chicken latte time.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Some of my chick tv  <3 them especially on the swing


----------

